# certificate of good standing = πιστοποιητικό νόμιμης λειτουργίας, πιστοποιητικό νόμιμης σύστασης και λειτουργίας



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2009)

Καλησπερίζω
πώς σας φαίνεται η απόδοση του τίτλου (_πιστοποιητικό φερεγγυότητας_); Στα κείμενα που μεταφράζω συνήθως αυτό το good standing εκδίδεται από την αρμόδια αρχή (π.χ. το Τμήμα Εμπορίου μιας πολιτείας) και σημαίνει στην ουσία ότι μια χ εταιρεία δε βρίσκεται υπό εκκαθάριση, δε χρωστάει και δεν την κυνηγά κανένας για κανένα λόγο.
Συχνά και solvency certificate, που νομίζω ότι είναι πάνω κάτω το ίδιο. Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω δει να αναφέρονται με την ίδια ονομασία στο ίδιο κείμενο ως ξεχωριστά έγγραφα.
Τι λέτε;


Έδιτ: και αφορμή για τον προβληματισμό μου αποτέλεσε το as of this date x corporation is in good standing.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 3, 2009)

Φοβάμαι ότι η φερεγγυότητα είναι κάπως περιοριστική (αναφέρεται στην τήρηση ή στη δυνατότητα τήρησης οικονομικών υποχρεώσεων μόνο), ενώ στην περίπτωσή μας μπορεί ο όρος certificate of good standing να περιλαμβάνει και άλλες περιπτώσεις (π.χ. καταβολή εισφορών ή φόρων κ.λπ.). Σημαντικό είναι να ελέγξεις, αν μπορείς, το ακριβές εννοιολογικό περιεχόμενο του όρου. Προς το παρόν, θα αντιπρότεινα (όχι ότι κι αυτό δεν έχει τις αδυναμίες του) το "πιστοποιητικό περί εκπληρώσεως των εκ του νόμου υποχρεώσεων", και θα περιμένουμε αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τον όρο (όπως καταλαβαίνω το κοντεξτ είναι αμερικανικό, εις τας Ευρώπας δεν έχουμε, μάλλον, τέτοιο πράμα).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2009)

Όντως, από ΗΠΑ μεριά τα περισσότερα, αν και στο Γιου Κέι τα ίδια λένε.

*Certificate of Good Standing *

A certificate of good standing (also know as a record of compliance) is a commonly used means of certifying the current status of a particular UK company.

The information contained on a certificate of good standing generally falls within *two categories*: The *first contains standardised details *such as the Companies Act the company was incorporated under, the company’s unique number and the country of registration.

In addition, the Registrar of Companies will report whether or not the company’s existence has been unbroken since its formation date and that whether Companies House or any third party (to their knowledge) have instigated company dissolution or liquidation proceeding.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2009)

Ακόμα ένα παράδειγμα (μη σας περάσει από το μυαλό ότι επειδή είναι από τη Χαβάη εγώ σκέφτομαι παραλίες, μαργαρίτες σε παγωμένο ποτήρι, ζέστη και γαλανά νερά)

was incorporated under the laws of Hawaii on 05/30/2002 ;that it is an existing nonprofit corporation; and that, as far as the records of this Department reveal, has complied with all of the provisions of the Hawaii Nonprofit Corporations Act, regulating domestic nonprofit corporations.


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2009)

Και στας Ευρώπας έχουμε τέτοια πιστοποιητικά, τουλάχιστον αν θεωρείται το ΗΒ Ευρώπη:
http://www.companieshouse.gov.uk/infoAndGuide/faq/certOfGoodStanding.shtml
A good standing certificate states that a company has met it's filing obligations and that no action is currently being taken to strike the company off the register and is therefore in 'good standing'.

Δηλαδή είναι κάτι σαν πιστοποιητικό ενημερότητας, απόδειξη ότι οι εταιρείες έχουν υποβάλει λογαριασμούς κλπ


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 3, 2009)

Οπότε, νομίζω ότι η αρχική πρότασή μου πάει για μπάνιο, αλλά όχι για τον λόγο που φανταζόμουν. Αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι το πιστοποιητικό "σου" αναφέρεται τελικά σε πιο συγκεκριμένα και περιορισμένα στοιχεία. Θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να το πούμε "πιστοποιητικό νόμιμης λειτουργίας"; Επιφυλάσσομαι για περαιτέρω ψάξιμο.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Δηλαδή είναι κατι σαν πιστοποιητικό ενημερότητας, απόδειξη ότι οι εταιρέιες έχουν υποβάλει λογαριασμούς κλπ



Σωστά αλλά και κάτι παραπάνω: ότι δε βρίσκονται υπό εκκαθάριση, ότι δεν έχει διακοπεί η λειτουργία τους, ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζουν διώξεις κτλ.

Έντιτ: Ρογήριε, δε νομίζω ότι πάει υποχρεωτικά για μπάνιο.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Και στας Ευρώπας έχουμε τέτοια πιστοποιητικά, τουλάχιστον αν θεωρείται το ΗΒ Ευρώπη:



Θεωρεί το ΗΒ εαυτόν Ευρώπη;:)


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2009)

Oι γαλλοκαναδοί πάντως το λένε certificat de conformité πιστοποιητικό ευνομίας (χμ...) και δυστυχώς δεν έχω πρόχειρο λεξικό για καμιά ιδέα για το conformité
(έμμεση μετάφραση, αλλά οι Καναδοί είναι καλοί με το σουλούπωμα άνω-κάτω αγγλικών όρων σε ωραίους και νομικίστικους γαλλικούς)


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2009)

Ξέχασα να πω ότι η γαλλοκαναδική φράση είναι από σελίδα καναδική επιχειρηματική δίγλωσση, αλλά η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται και για κάθε είδους πιστοποίηση (ομοίως και στα αγγλικά). Φυσικά δεν προτείνω πιστοποιητικό πιστοποίησης


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Oι γαλλοκαναδοί πάντως το λένε certificat de conformité πιστοποιητικό ευνομίας (χμ...) και δυστυχώς δεν έχω πρόχειρο λεξικό για καμιά ιδέα για το conformité
> (έμμεση μετάφραση, αλλά οι Καναδοί είναι καλοί με το σουλούπωμα άνω-κάτω αγγλικών όρων σε ωραίους και νομικίστικους γαλλικούς)



Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου να αναζητήσεις στο Κεμπέκ το κλειδί του μυστηρίου ! Το κακό είναι ότι η ρημάδα η conformité είναι τόσο πασπαρτού που μπορείς να τις δώσεις ότι περιεχόμενο θες. Θα μπορούσε να ήταν "πιστοποιητικό περί συμμορφώσεως" (εννοείται στις εκ του νόμου υποχρεώσεις), αλλά το ύφος αυτής της κατασκευής δεν μου πολυαρέσει, οπότε επαναφέρω την πρόταση για "πιστοποιητικό νόμιμης λειτουργίας".


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2009)

Κρίνοντας από αυτά που είπατε θα συμφωνήσω με τη μετάφραση που έχει προταθεί και στο τ. για «πιστοποιητικό νόμιμης σύστασης και λειτουργίας».


----------



## NatCat (Apr 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> «πιστοποιητικό νόμιμης σύστασης και λειτουργίας».



+1 από μένα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2009)

Σήμερα έβγαλα ένα_ certificate of good standing_, και με την ευκαιρία ρώτησα πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά. Η απάντηση που έλαβα είναι ότι οι παροικούντες τη σχετική Ιερουσαλήμ το αποκαλούν *πιστοποιητικό καλώς έχειν*.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 7, 2009)

Καλησπέρα και συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση ως προς την απάντηση!

Το τελευταίο που θα ήθελα ήταν να διαφωνήσω με τον ζαζ, όμως, οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ του είναι νομικοί; (το ρωτάω ο γκρινιάρης γιατί ο όρος δεν μου φαίνεται διόλου νομικός και γιατί βλέπω στις παραπομπές του γκουγκλ κάτι για "αξιωματούχους" εταιρίας που σε ελληνικά νομικά δεν...).

Για το πιστοποιητικό νόμιμης σύστασης και λειτουργίας ΟΚ και με το παραπάνω. Απλώς, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η "σύσταση" παρέλκει (αν δεν ήταν νόμιμη θα μπορούσε να είναι νόμιμη η λειτουργία;). Σόρρυ για τη μιζέρια των ψιλοενστάσεων, ίσως κιόλας το ψείρισμα να είναι υπερβολικό για κάτι που αφορά δίκαια της αγγλοσαξωνικής οικογένειας και δεν υφίσταται tel quel σε μας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2009)

Το φλύαρο «πιστοποιητικό νόμιμης σύστασης και λειτουργίας» βρίσκεται σε κάποιες προκηρύξεις, σε μια από αυτές με υπογραφή της ΕΕ, και γι' αυτό ίσως το ερωτευτήκαμε:
οφείλει να προσκομίσει και πιστοποιητικό νόμιμης σύστασης και λειτουργίας ή άλλο ισοδύναμο προς αυτό έγγραφο που έχει εκδοθεί από την αρμόδια εποπτεύουσα αρχή της καταστατικής του έδρας (Good Standing Certificate).

Δεν λείπει ωστόσο και το «πιστοποιητικό νόμιμης λειτουργίας» από επίσημα έγγραφα, οπότε θα το προσθέσω. Το «καλώς έχειν» άρεσε σε εμένα σαν μετάφραση για το _good standing_, αλλά αν δεν εντυπωσιάζει σαν νομικός όρος, δεν ανήκει στον τίτλο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το «καλώς έχειν» άρεσε σε εμένα σαν μετάφραση για το _good standing_, αλλά αν δεν εντυπωσιάζει σαν νομικός όρος, δεν ανήκει στον τίτλο.


Έχει και παραστατικότητα, γιατί θυμίζει το "κάλως", το παλαμάρι του βαρκάρη - τη δένεις τη δουλειά σου, δηλαδή.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Το τελευταίο που θα ήθελα ήταν να διαφωνήσω με τον ζαζ, όμως, οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ του είναι νομικοί;


Το δικηγόρο της εταιρείας ρώτησα και μου το είπε «πιστοποιητικό καλώς έχειν». Ίσως βέβαια αυτό να είναι το πώς το λένε σε non-legalese στην πιάτσα (εμπλεκόμενοι με υπεράκτια εταιρικά, δημόσιες υπηρεσίες κλπ). Πάντως ομολογώ ότι κι εμένα, όπως συνέβη και με τον nickel, μου άρεσε η μετάφραση του _good standing_ με το «καλώς έχειν».


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2009)

Καλημέρα,
το «καλώς έχειν» ούτε κι εγώ το έχω ξανακούσει - μου αρέσει βέβαια. Παρ' όλ' αυτά, δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένος όρος στην ελληνική γλώσσα γιατί αυτές τις φλυαρίες μόνο από το Γιου Ες τις ακούει κανείς.
Όσο για το «σύσταση και λειτουργία», μπορεί να ακούγεται φλύαρο αλλά συνήθως το περιεχόμενο τέτοιων πιστοποιητικών γράφει [...] company, duly incorporated/established and existing under the laws of [...]


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> και αφορμή για τον προβληματισμό μου αποτέλεσε το as of this date x corporation is in good standing.


Ερώτηση: στην παραπάνω πρόταση πώς θα το αποδίδατε;


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2009)

Να δώσω μια έστω και πρόχειρη απάντηση* πριν τα ακούσουμε πάλι:

x corporation is in good standing = η χ εταιρεία λειτουργεί νόμιμα



* Η πρόχειρη απάντηση ισοδυναμεί με καμία απάντηση.


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2009)

Κι εγώ αυτό έχω βάλει ως τώρα.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

Το «η Χ εταρεία is in good standing» δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε αυτό που στην Ελλάδα αποκαλούμε «νομιμοποίηση» (θέλω να πω, μήπως είναι προτιμότερα τα «είναι νομιμοποιημένη / έχει νομιμοποιηθεί» από το «λειτουργεί νόμιμα»);


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2009)

Εννοεί ότι δε βρίσκεται υπό εκκαθάριση και ότι λειτουργεί νόμιμα, ότι δε χρωστάει πουθενά κτλ κτλ Η νομιμοποίηση με παραπέμπει σε διαδικασία, non;


----------



## Rogerios (May 25, 2009)

Τάσσομαι και εγώ υπέρ του "η εταιρία λειτουργεί νόμιμα". Τα "νομιμοποιημένη/ έχει νομιμοποιηθεί" φοβάμαι ότι είναι μάλλον αδόκιμα και φαίνονται πράγματι να παραπέμπουν σε κάποια, εν προκειμένω ανύπαρκτη, διαδικασία νομιμοποίησης (και, προσθέτω, όλα αυτά ενδέχεται να υπονοούν ότι προηγήθηκε και ένα χρονικό διάστημα μη νόμιμης λειτουργίας, ειδάλλως η νομιμοποίηση δεν θα είχε νόημα).


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> [...] παραπέμπουν σε κάποια, εν προκειμένω ανύπαρκτη, διαδικασία νομιμοποίησης (και, προσθέτω, όλα αυτά ενδέχεται να υπονοούν ότι προηγήθηκε και ένα χρονικό διάστημα μη νόμιμης λειτουργίας, ειδάλλως η νομιμοποίηση δεν θα είχε νόημα).


Η «νομιμοποίηση» αδόκιμη; Να το πείτε αυτό στις τράπεζες και το δημόσιο, αγαπητέ. :)


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2009)

Αυτό που λέει ο Ζάζουλας πάντως είναι υπαρκτό πρόβλημα, γιατί συνήθως οι τράπεζες και οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες μεταφράζουν κατά λέξη και ίδιως στη δεύτερη περίπτωση το αποτέλεσμα είναι τέρατα.


----------



## Rogerios (May 25, 2009)

Αρχίζω να πιιστεύω ότι είμαι ο μόνος που διαβάζοντας ότι η τάδε εταιρία "είναι νομιμοποιημένη" ή "έχει νομιμοποηθεί" καταλαβαίνει ότι προϋπήρξε ένα χρονικό διάστημα κατά το οποίο λειτουργούσε παράνομα. Και τί ακριβώς μπορεί να τη νομιμοποίησε;


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, ιδού και τι απαιτείται συνήθως για τη νομιμοποίηση μιας ΕΠΕ σε τράπεζα (όχι, για να βλέπετε τι τραβάμε... :)): http://ttbank.gr/default.asp?siteID=1&pageID=147&langID=1 Και δικαιολογητικά για νομιμοποίηση και χρηματοδότηση μιας ΑΕ: http://www.selfactingflow.gr/useful.asp?lng=&uid=50&ucatid=.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Αρχίζω να πιιστεύω ότι είμαι ο μόνος που διαβάζοντας ότι η τάδε εταιρία "είναι νομιμοποιημένη" ή "έχει νομιμοποηθεί" καταλαβαίνει ότι προϋπήρξε ένα χρονικό διάστημα κατά το οποίο λειτουργούσε παράνομα.


Ναι, είσαι ο μόνος. 
http://www.i4crete.gr/files/Systasi AE.pdf (παρ. 4)
http://www.depa.gr/files/downloadables/diagonismoi/dimosia_diavoulefsi/2006/DD_477_06.doc (παρ. 4.Α.ε κ.ε.)
http://www.desmie.gr/content/index.asp?parent_id=44&cat_id=1321&lang=1 (παρ. 8, 8 & 7)
Να συνεχίσω; :)


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2009)

Βασικά, κι εγώ διαφωνώ με τη νομιμοποίηση, γιατί δε μιλάμε για κάτι που γίνεται κατά τη σύσταση της εταιρείας, αλλά (αν δείτε τους συνδέσμους που έχω δώσει παραπάνω), για ένα πιστοποιητικό που μπορεί να εκδίδεται και 80 χρόνια μετά τη σύσταση της εταιρείας και λέει κάτι τέτοιο:


a company organized, existing and in good standing under the laws of the [country], 
No proceedings, administrative or criminal exist or are pending against the Company and the Company is in good standing

The Certificate of Good Standing is a document that is often requested by overseas authorities and organisations. Banks and other financial institutions often request these documents to check on the status of a UK company. It is used to confirm that according to the records held at Companies House the company is ‘in good standing’. This _means that the company filing is currently up to date and that no action is being taken by the registrar to strike the company from the register._

Further Information

The certificate of good standing *contains the following information-*

NAME & DATE OF INCORPORATION

That according to the records on file the company has been in continuous and unbroken existence since its date of incorporation

No action is currently being taken by the Registrar of Companies for striking the company off the register and dissolving it as defunct, and as far as the Registrar is aware:-

a) the company is not in liquidation or subject to an administration order, and
b) no receiver or manager of the company’s property has been appointed
The following information can also be added by request

The Registrar further certifies that according to the documents on the file of the company that:-

a) Directors details
b) Secretary details
c) Registered office
d) Subscribers and shareholders details
e) Share Capital Details

http://www.apostille.biz/certificateofgoodstanding.asp


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Αρχίζω να πιιστεύω ότι είμαι ο μόνος που διαβάζοντας ότι η τάδε εταιρία "είναι νομιμοποιημένη" ή "έχει νομιμοποηθεί" καταλαβαίνει ότι προϋπήρξε ένα χρονικό διάστημα κατά το οποίο λειτουργούσε παράνομα. Και τί ακριβώς μπορεί να τη νομιμοποίησε;


Μα, ο ξάδερφος του μπατζανάκη του θείου της γυναίκας του ιδιοκτήτη, που είχε τα κατάλληλα κονέ, βέβαια! ;)
Όχι, δεν είσαι ο μόνος, κι εγώ αυτό καταλαβαίνω· η χρήση του εδώ μάλλον οφείλεται σ' αυτό που λέει ο Ζάζουλα και η Παλάβρα:


Zazula said:


> Η «νομιμοποίηση» αδόκιμη; Να το πείτε αυτό στις τράπεζες και το δημόσιο, αγαπητέ. :)





Palavra said:


> Αυτό που λέει ο Ζάζουλας πάντως είναι υπαρκτό πρόβλημα, γιατί συνήθως οι τράπεζες και οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες μεταφράζουν κατά λέξη και ίδιως στη δεύτερη περίπτωση το αποτέλεσμα είναι τέρατα.


----------



## Rogerios (May 25, 2009)

Εγώ θα έλεγα να δούμε και τί ακριβώς δίνει το ΛΚΝ ως σημασίες του "νομιμοποίηση" και του "νομιμοποιώ" και στη συνέχεια να εξετάσουμε τη δεύτερη (τη νομ. δηλαδή σημασία) και να δούμε αν η νομιμοποίηση αυτή (π.χ. ενεργητική και παθητική νομιμοποίηση όσον αφορά την ικανότητα κάποιου να είναι διάδικος ή τη νομιμοποίηση φυσικού προσώπου όσον αφορά την εκπροσώπηση νομικού προσώπου) πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει τη νόμιμη σύσταση και λειτουργία εταιρίας.


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2009)

Στον Α.Κ και στον ΚΠολΔ πάντως η λέξη «νομιμοποίηση» αναφέρεται σε διαδικασία (νομιμοποίηση τέκνου) ή σε δικαίωμα (π.χ. Τα πολιτικά κόμματα *νομιμοποιούνται *να ασκούν τα δικαιώματα τα οποία απορρέουν από το ν. 1178/81 [...])


----------



## Rogerios (May 25, 2009)

Μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για το αν η "εταιρία Χ νομιμοποιείται να συμμετάσχει σε διαγωνισμό", δηλαδή αν έχει δικαίωμα να συμμετάσχει (τα "νομιμοποιητικά έγγραφα" είναι αυτά ακριβώς που αποδεικνύουν ότι έχει το δικαίωμα αυτό), άρα και για "νομιμοποίηση της εταιρίας όσον αφορά τη συμμετοχή της στον διαγωνισμό". Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι αυτή η νομιμοποίηση (που αφορά ιδιότητα του παρόντος και η οποία προϋποθέτει μεν λογικά στην περίπτωσή μας τη νόμιμη σύσταση και λειτουργία δεν είναι όμως επουδενί συνώνυμή της) δεν μπορεί να εκφρασθεί με τα "είναι νομιμοποιημένη" ή "έχει νομιμοποηθεί" (που παραπέμπουν σε παρελθούσα ενέργεια τρίτου).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2020)

Να σημειώσω ότι μόλις ανακάλυψα πως το ΓΕΜΗ εκδίδει πλέον *πιστοποιητικό καλής λειτουργίας* που είναι το ίδιο πράγμα πάνω κάτω, άρα habemus vocamen.

Ο νόμος είναι ο 4635/2019, άρθρο 3:
3. Πιστοποιητικό Καλής Λειτουργίας (Good Standing) χορηγείται από τις αρμόδιες Υ.Γ.Ε.ΜΗ. στους εγγεγραμμένους στο Γ.Ε.ΜΗ. εφόσον το εγγεγραμμένο πρόσωπο:

α. δεν έχει διαγραφεί,

β. δεν βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση λύσης και σε διαδικασία εκκαθάρισης,

γ. δεν έχει κατατεθεί για το πρόσωπο αυτό αίτηση συλλογικής διαδικασίας ικανοποίησης των πιστωτών (ιδίως πτώχευσης, εξυγίανσης, συνδιαλλαγής, ειδικής διαχείρισης, ειδικής εκκαθάρισης), εκτός αν υπάρχει τέτοια αίτηση και το πρόσωπο αυτό έχει υπαχθεί στην συλλογική διαδικασία, αλλά έχει εξέλθει αυτής ή υπάρχει καταχώριση του άρθρου 3 παράγραφος 4 του Πτωχευτικού Κώδικα (ν. 3588/2007) ή έχει επικυρωθεί το σχέδιο αποπληρωμής των πιστωτών από το δικαστήριο ή έχει απαλλαγεί κατά τα άρθρα 167 επ. του ν. 3588/2007,

δ. έχει εκπληρώσει τις υποχρεώσεις δημοσίευσης πράξεων ή νομίμως έχει απαλλαγεί από τις υποχρεώσεις αυτές,

ε. δεν τελεί σε καθεστώς αναστολής καταχωρήσεων από την Υ.Γ.Ε.ΜΗ.​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2020)

Πολύ καλή η ύπαρξη σχετικής πρόβλεψης (και μεταφραστικής αντιστοίχισης) στον νόμο —παρέμπ είναι άρθρο 111 παρ. 3— αλλά προσωπικά δεν έχω καταφέρει, έναν χρόνο μετά, να δω πώς μπορεί να εκδοθεί ένα τέτοιο πιστοποιητικό απ' το ΓΕΜΗ...


----------

